# حوار اسلامي مسيحي مباشر اليوم على قناة الحياة في برنامج سؤال حرئ



## أَمَة (12 مارس 2009)

في تجربة أخرى للحوار الصريح بين الإسلام والمسيحية، يستضيف  برنامج "سؤال جريء" ، على الهواء مباشرة، الشيخ الفاضل صموئيل كطرف مسيحي، وفضيلة الشيخ طارق، إمام أحد المساجد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، كطرف مسلم في هذا الحوار، *وذلك اليوم الخميس 12 مارس 2009 الساعة السادسة مساء بتوقيت جرينش GMT أي الثامنة مساء بتوقيت مصر. *

سيتناول الحوار العديد من النقاط الهامة. 

من أهم الأسئلة المطروحة على الطرف المسيحي: لماذا لا يمكن أن يقبل المسيحيون بنبوة محمد ولا بالإسلام كدين إلهي؟ 

والسؤال للطرف المسلم سيكون : ما هي الأدلة التي يمكن تقديمها للاستدلال على أن العالم كان في حاجة لمجيء نبي بعد مجيء المسيح، ولدين آخر بعد المسيحية ؟

بما أن البث سيكون مباشرا اليوم يمكن الإتصال الهاتفي والكتابة على عنوانهم البرنامج الالكتروني.

يعاد بث الحلقة يوم السبت ويوم الأثنين في نفس الوقت.

ويمكن مشاهدة الحلقة بعد بثها المباشر على:
http://www.islamexplained.com حيت تحتار موضوع الحلقة وتنزلها.

اتمنى لكم مشاهدة ممتعه.


----------



## SALVATION (12 مارس 2009)

_شكرا يا امة
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2009)

*كنت اتمني اشوف الحلقه دي مباشر

لانها هتبقي حلقه مهمه جدا

شكرا ليكي اختي أمه

وربنا ينور عقولهم​*


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (12 مارس 2009)

برنا مج سوال جرىء برنا مج  رائع وان شاء  الله تكون حلقه مفيده لكشف حقيقه الاسلام


شكراا على الخبر


----------



## أَمَة (12 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا يا امة​_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 

شكرا لك يا توني 
وها البرنامج قد بدأ الان​


----------



## أَمَة (12 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا يا امة​_
> 
> 
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 

شكرا لك يا توني 
وها البرنامج قد بدأ الان​


----------



## أَمَة (12 مارس 2009)

الى الذين لا يستطيعون مشاهدة الحلقة بسبب الحجب
عليهم أن يذهبوا ال 
vtunnel.com
ويدخلوا islamexplained.com
بدلا من
gmail
وان شاء الله تنجح المحاولة​


----------



## أَمَة (12 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كنت اتمني اشوف الحلقه دي مباشر​*
> 
> *لانها هتبقي حلقه مهمه جدا*​
> *شكرا ليكي اختي أمه*​
> ...


 

شكرا أخ مايكل على مرورك
لعلك ترى الإعادة للحلقة
أو تنزلها من الموقع​


----------



## أَمَة (12 مارس 2009)

ابن الكنيسه قال:


> برنا مج سوال جرىء برنا مج رائع وان شاء الله تكون حلقه مفيده لكشف حقيقه الاسلام
> 
> 
> شكراا على الخبر


 

شكرا لك يا ابن الكنيسة على مروروك
انا الان اشاهد البرنامج 
واكيد هي حلقة مفيدة​


----------



## Ferrari (12 مارس 2009)

ميرسي اخت امة 

الرب يعوضِك

​


----------



## فاطمة علاء (12 مارس 2009)

اولا شكرا يا امة على التنويه
ثانيا ممكن تلخيص للحلقة بعد المشاهدة من فضلك
اتمنى لك مشاهدة و معلومات مفيدة
سلام


----------



## man4truth (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الخبر


----------



## BITAR (12 مارس 2009)

*لقد كانت حلقه رائعه كعادة حلقات الاخ رشيد*
*وتحية خاصه للشيخ صموئيل للاجابه الوافيه الموثقه*
*وعجبت جدا من تاكيد الشيخ طارق يوسف على*
*حلول روح الله فى السيد المسيح وتمجيده كثيرا خلال الحلقة*
*وبالمناسبه الحلقات تذاع الجمعه تقريبا 11 صباحا بتوقيت القاهرة لمن فاتهم الحلقه*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2009)




----------



## أَمَة (13 مارس 2009)

man4truth قال:


> شكرا على الخبر


 

عفوا اخي المبارك 
man4truth
وشكرا على مرورك​


----------



## أَمَة (13 مارس 2009)

فاطمة علاء قال:


> اولا شكرا يا امة على التنويه
> ثانيا ممكن تلخيص للحلقة بعد المشاهدة من فضلك
> اتمنى لك مشاهدة و معلومات مفيدة
> سلام


 

أولا عفوا يا فاطمة
ثانيا شكرا على مرورك
ثالثا اقترح انك تشاهدي الحلقة بنفسك على موقع 
islamexplained.com تضغطي على كلمة برامج الموجودة في الطرف الايمن الاعلي من الصفحة وتختاري برنامح "سؤال جرئ". تضغطي مرة ثانية على الحلقة الأخيرة رقم 107 عنوانها "حوار اسلامي مسيحي". يمكنك مشاهدتها بدون الحاجة للتنزيل.
لو حبيتي انك تناقشيها معنا بعد ذلك فاهلا وسهلا بك اختي فاطمة.
وسلام المسيح معك


----------



## أَمَة (13 مارس 2009)

bitar قال:


> *لقد كانت حلقه رائعه كعادة حلقات الاخ رشيد*
> 
> *وتحية خاصه للشيخ صموئيل للاجابه الوافيه الموثقه*
> *وعجبت جدا من تاكيد الشيخ طارق يوسف على*
> ...


 

شكرا للإضافة الرائعة اخي بيتر
الحقيقة ان الشيخ طارق ابدى سرورا لكونه طرفا في الحوار
ولو ان مأهذي عليه انه حاول تشتيت الموضوع عندما ذكر الاخ رشيد بقوله أن اله الاسلام ليس اله المسيحية في حلقة اخرى
أظن انه كان يحاول التطرق الى موضوع آخر
ولكن الاخ رشيد بالنعمة التي يتمتع بها من الرب 
أعاد الموضوع الى نصابه​


----------



## أَمَة (13 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


 

شكرا لك على مرورك اخي كليمو​


----------



## Raymond (13 مارس 2009)

*بصراحة ؟ بعد مشاهدتي للحلقة

هو هو نفس الكلام اللي بنسمعه كل يوم من الطرفين مسلمين و مسيحيين

و هي هي نفس النهاية

و لا ده كبر و اسلم و لا ده كفر بدينه و اعترف بالوهية المسيح

مجرد طرح لوجهات النظر ..

عموما الفائدة للمشاهدين و هما اللي يحكموا ايهما الحق من وجهتي النظر​*


----------



## أَمَة (13 مارس 2009)

raymond قال:


> *بصراحة ؟ بعد مشاهدتي للحلقة​*
> 
> *هو هو نفس الكلام اللي بنسمعه كل يوم من الطرفين مسلمين و مسيحيين*​
> *و هي هي نفس النهاية*​
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك 
أخي ريموند​


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا امة
ربنا يباركك

وانا شوفت الحلقة​


----------



## أَمَة (13 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا امة​
> ربنا يباركك​
> 
> وانا شوفت الحلقة​


 

شكرا يا جوجو على مرورك 
ومشاهدة الحلقة أيضا​


----------



## فاطمة علاء (17 مارس 2009)

متشكرة جدا يا امة
ان شاء الله هشوف الحلقة


----------



## أَمَة (17 مارس 2009)

فاطمة علاء قال:


> متشكرة جدا يا امة
> ان شاء الله هشوف الحلقة


 
شكرا يا حبيبتي على أدبك
اتمنى لك مشاهدة مفيدة
الرب يباركك​


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_

على الخبر

_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## go-go (10 يوليو 2009)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## go-go (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكمعلى  البرنامج الرائع  ولكم  دوام التوفيق


----------

